# Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste



## fischermann 77 (13. Mai 2014)

Nabendallerseits,

Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit,was ich mir für ein Boot holen sollte.Ich angle in Seen und im küstennahen Bereich.Des Platzes wegen und wegen dem Transport würde ich ein Schlauchboot mit 15 PS Motor in Erwägung ziehen.Kann mir jemand einen Bootstyp empfehlen? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## tlang78 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Schau mal einfach 2 Themen weiter unten.

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Mit 15 PS kommt ein Schlauchboot ab etwa 3,30m länge in Frage. Ich habe ein 3,30er Zeepter und bin damit zufrieden. Die Fragen sind aber:
1. Wie soll das Boot gelagert werden (aufgepumpt, auf einem Trailer, in der Tasche...)?
2. Wie soll es transportiert werden?
3. Mit wieviel Personen soll es genutzt werden/helfen beim ins Wasser bringen?
Ganz grob gibt es drei Schlauchboottypen: 
RIB Boden (ein fester Rumpf)
Luftboden
Aluboden 
Bei den letzten beiden scheiden sich die Geister. Der Luftboden ist leichter und der Aluboden stabiler. Ich habe mich für letzteren entschieden.


----------



## fischermann 77 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Hallo Chris, 

also ich würde das Boot aufgepumpt lagern,tansportieren würde ich es im Kofferraum und es sollte für 2-3 Personen  
geeignet sein.

ich hoffe das schränkt die Auswahl etwas ein.

Danke


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Ein Rib fällt dann raus. Ich würde dann eins mit Aluboden und ab 3,50m länge nehmen.


----------



## donak (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



fischermann 77 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> also ich würde das Boot aufgepumpt lagern,tansportieren würde ich es im Kofferraum und es sollte für 2-3 Personen
> geeignet sein.
> ...



Was für ein Auto hat denn so einen großen Kofferraum, wo du ein aufgepumptes Boot und dann noch zusätzlich Tackle und 2 Leute mitkriegst? Oder hast du dich falsch ausgedrückt?


----------



## celler (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Moin moin,
ich habe ein Suzumar 360 Al betrieben mit einem 14 Ps Suzuki 2 Takter. Die Kombi ist zumindest auf dem Fluss super, für den Ostsee Test hatte ich noch keine Zeit.
Aber ich denke auch dort werde ich keine Probs kriegen...


----------



## noob4ever (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



donak schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto hat denn so einen großen Kofferraum, wo du ein aufgepumptes Boot und dann noch zusätzlich Tackle und 2 Leute mitkriegst? Oder hast du dich falsch ausgedrückt?



Wer sagt denn, dass das Boot aufgepumpt transportiert werden soll? Man liest eben was man lesen will, richtig?


----------



## donak (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass das Boot aufgepumpt transportiert werden soll? Man liest eben was man lesen will, richtig?



Also, du würdest dein Boot, was du *zu Hause aufgepumpt lagerst*, die Luft rauslassen, dann zum See/Fluss, dort wieder aufpumpen, dann Angeln, dann wieder Luft raus, abtransportieren und dann zu Hause schön wieder aufpumpen? Wenn ja, habe ich nicht´s gesagt...

Mir wäre es zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## memorie (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

hi
na, das soll das problem nicht sein.
sicher auf nem trailer wär das ne feine sache..
aber da brauchst schon wieder ne hängerkupplung, immer ne slip-stelle und und und...
ich hab ein yam 3,40 mtr. mit 15 ps yamaha außenborder, das läuft auf der donau wie harri..ist in ner halben stunde aufgebaut, und es findet sich ( meist ) ein helfer, der mal kurz hilft, das boot ins wasser zu bringen,das boot hat 90 kg, mit den sperrholz boden, der in 4 teilen besteht,läßt sich gut transportieren, und angeln mit 2 mann absolut kein problem..
und,,, macht mal den test, steht euch mit 3 mann auf eine schlauchseite.. und mit drei mann auf ein gfk-boot auf eine seite,, wer fällt wohl ins wasser ??
ist ne gute alternative zu anderen möglichkeiten, klar, ein sportboot mit 2-300 ps wär mir auch lieber, aber bei den heutigen sprit-preisen ?? 
gruß  karl


----------



## noob4ever (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Richtig, immer aufgepumpt lagern.
Das würde ich auch jedem empfehlen, um die Lebensdauer des Schlauchbootes zu erhöhen.
Wenn es dir zu viel Arbeit ist, überleg dir mal wie viel Arbeit es ist um dir ein neues kaufen zu können.


----------



## fischermann 77 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Danke für die Tips, mache mich dann mal auf die Suche mit meinen neuen Erkenntnissen. Danke Donak für Deine Sorge -mir gehts um Trailer und Co. Aufpumpen und Transport bekomme ich hin und die Zeit dafür nehme ich mir.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Ich würde mir kein Schlauchboot mehr kaufen, hatte 3 Stück und jedes Jahr im Urlaub wieder Ärger damit, irgend etwas war wieder nicht in Ordnung.
Lieber ein Boot mieten ist billiger und kein Stress!:m

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Nevisthebrave (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Ich lagere mein Zeepter zusammengelegt in der Tasche. Dunkel und trocken. Warum sollte man es aufgepumpt lagern?


----------



## noob4ever (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Ich lagere mein Zeepter zusammengelegt in der Tasche. Dunkel und trocken. Warum sollte man es aufgepumpt lagern?



Weil man dadurch weniger Faltenbildung hat und diese eher Rissanfällig sind.

Wird nicht um sonst von den Herrstellern geschrieben. Marina und Zodiac empfehlen bei länderer Lagerung (Winter) sogar Schlauchbootmilch zu verwenden.


----------



## noob4ever (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



fischermann 77 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips, mache mich dann mal auf die Suche mit meinen neuen Erkenntnissen. Danke Donak für Deine Sorge -mir gehts um Trailer und Co. Aufpumpen und Transport bekomme ich hin und die Zeit dafür nehme ich mir.



Was gedenkst auszugeben?


----------



## fischermann 77 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Vielleicht 4000€.Hängt aber sicher dann noch vom Modell ab,schätze ich.Wie gesagt,bin noch in der Suchphase und habe aber noch keinen Favoriten.FM


----------



## noob4ever (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

4000€ für ein Schlauchboot?


----------



## Frank Gültzow (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Och für 4000.- Euro bekommst du schon was feines mit Trailer und eine AHK für das Auto dazu.
 Ich habe ein 3,80m Schlauchboot, Lagerung aufgepumpt, Transport geht auch mit meinem normalen Autoanhänger und es ist schnell mal mit 2 Mann ins Wasser gelassen. Ich benutze es nur auf Binnengewässer mit 5PS-Motor, das reicht locker zum vorwärts kommen. Für Wasserski würde ich auch ein dickeren Motor bevorzugen  Ein Bekannter von mir fährt auch mit einem 3,30m langes Boot und 5 PS an Küstennahe Ost-und Nordsee, hat noch nie Probleme gehabt. Wie gesagt, für Fahrspaß gibt es andere Sachen aber zum Angeln reicht es locker....


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Ich würde mir kein Schlauchboot mehr kaufen, hatte 3 Stück und jedes Jahr im Urlaub wieder Ärger damit, irgend etwas war wieder nicht in Ordnung.
> Lieber ein Boot mieten ist billiger und kein Stress!:m
> 
> Grüße aus Berlin


Oh da stößt du bei mir auf völlig entnervte Ohren, genau das GENAU deswegen will ich z.B.: ein eigenes Boot.

Ich war jetzt im Frühjahr mit 2 Freunden im Urlaub die beide un bedingt ein Boot mieten wollten(so wie ich) um zu Angeln.Nicht um sich die Insel anzuschauen oder 30 Min zu fahren und dann 2 Stunden Pause machen, nein sie wollten Angeln mehrere Tage.
Tja das Wetter war bescheiden, da haben die Bootsvermieter die Arbeit eingestellt.#q

Wann komme ich wieder zu der Gelegenheit mit 2 Leuten in den Urlaub zu fahren, die wirklich viel Angeln wollen, mit denen ich mir den Preis geteilt hätte.
Antwort nie oder irgendwann mal.

Jetzt bin ich im Sommer unten und kann es mir einfach nicht leisten mehr als ein paar Tage die 50-70 Euro für das Boot und dann nochmal 20-40 Euro für das Benzin alleine zu löhnen.

ICH SEHE ES SCHON KOMMEN VON KNAPP 3 MONATEN URLAUB, werde ich 2-5 Tage Boot fahren davon 3 mal wenn meine Freundin dann die letzten Wochen unten ist und eigentlich NULL BOCK darauf hat:c

ALLE HAM EN BOOT,
ICH HAB LANGE WEILE
ICH SITZ NUR AM STRAND,
 DEN GANZEN TAG#q#q#q#q#q#q

Ich schaue mal ob das Urlaubsbudget noch Platz für ein kleines Schlauchi hat+Motor..... warum sind die eigentlich so krass teuer im vergleich?


----------



## allegoric (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Ich hab für Schlauchi (3,30m neu) + Motor (gebraucht Tohatsu 4 Takt Baujahr 2010) unter 1000€ bezahlt. Also sooo teuer ist das nicht. Eher das Drumherum finde ich teuer, wenn man nicht ständig aufpusten will, also AHK, Garage ....

Aber wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre, leihe ich auch lieber Boote, denn meistens ist der Wind zu stark, gerade an der Küste und bei meinen 10 Tagen im Jahr, will ich lieber "Sicherheit" haben.
Und wenn die Verleiher schon aufhören, ihre Boote zu vergeben, dann sollte man es auch sein lassen ;-).

Was ich aber jedem empfehlen kann, sind gute klappbare V4A-Slipräder. Ich habe solche, die man richtig klein machen kann. So ist das Boot in weniger als 2 Minuten runter vom Trailer und im Wasser, egal welche Strecke überwunden werden muss. Die Teile möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Das Wetter war i.O. nur bedeckt und dann kamen nicht genug Touris.
An unserem Ankunfts WE waren die Boote im Wasser VOLL BELADEN aber da war ich mit meiner Freundin alleine und wollte#q auf meine Kumpels warten#q
naja egal|kopfkrat
Nächstes Jahr baue ich darauf, dass ich mich an einem Boot beteiligen kann, dass ein Freund überholt und herrichtet...das würde reichen(erstmal)


----------



## Stefan111x (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Petri Jungs,

anbei mal paar Bilder von meinen Schlauchi. Mit diesen bin ich auf der Ostsee/Bodden meist zu zweit und ohne Platz oder sonstigen Problemen unterwegs.

Auch habe ich auf diesen schonmal drei Tage geschlafen und dabei geangelt. Ich persönlich bin von diesem Typ absolut überzeugt und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen!

Gruß Stefan|wavey:


----------



## Schnürlwascher (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

@Stefan111x:

Welche Länge hat Dein Schlauchboot?


----------



## Stefan111x (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

3,60m mit 15Ps


----------



## fischermann 77 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Morgens,
das ist ja auch interessant. Stefan,kannst Du mal den Typ nennen? Danke FM.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Danke, ich bin auch schon seit längerem dabei mich über Schlauchboote zu informieren. So ein Zeepter(?) in 360 entspricht genau meinem Beuteschema 

Eine Frage: wie ist das Boot mit den Rudern zu bewegen? Es gibt bei uns leider etliche Seen, an denen keine Motoren möglich sind


----------



## Stefan111x (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot für Seen und Küste*

Es ist ein HPS Boat, super Kundenkontakt, schneller Versand und für mich faire Preise. Ein paar umbauten habe ich natürlich noch vorgenommen. Slipräder hinten ran, und 4 bewegliche Rutenhalter + Echolot.

Rudern lässt sich das Boot finde ich gut!


----------

